# Meet Paris...



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

*Goldpaw Forevrgld Luv In Paris "Paris"*
This little cutie will be coming home in a few days!!!! 


















​


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! what a little cutie, I take it Paris is a little girlie ??


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

So cute! I keep forgetting how small they are when you can take them home  Enjoy having a puppy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What 'tude in such a little one!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,what a cute furball!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's adorable!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Paris is a doll!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww. Love that face!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I know I said I will always adopt Goldens in need, but seeing pictures like that make me sometimes want another pup again........

Paris is very cute and I wish you all the best with her !!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG. Too cute!!!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aww such a cute little ball of fur!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love that pretty face.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg way to cute for words!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a little beauty!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Paris is so cute. You must be so excited!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

She is sooo cute! I agree witht he 'tude. Little Miss Independent.


----------



## wendy.ws (Jul 17, 2010)

Too cute, love the fluffy butt!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She's absolutely adorable. You're going to have so many fun adventures!!
Can't wait to see her grow up!

---
Kim


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I just can't stand it - she is just too cute for words.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just adorable!! Love her name too


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

She's adorable, you should post more pictures of her.
PLEASE do not let her grow up to be Paris Hilton


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

*Goldpaw Forevrgld Luv In Paris "Paris"*


















She discovered her tail, lol..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I literally laughed out loud at the second pictures. That is just perfectly priceless.



DanielleH said:


> She discovered her tail, lol..


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Love you little girl! She is a hottie!


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

She is so precious!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I literally laughed out loud at the second pictures. That is just perfectly priceless.


I thought it was cute, I wish the picture wasn't blurry though.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome Paris!! :wavey:
And I think the "blur" in that photo adds to the "innocence" of it. :smooch:


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

DanielleH said:


> She discovered her tail, lol..


She is adorable, I'm sure you'll have thousands of pictures before she's 1, like the rest of us! : I love her eyes and fluffiness. I used to pet Charlie all the time and hope he stayed soft when he got older and he has!  

BTW I love your signature font, where did you get it or how did you make it?


----------

